
Amazon Rebrands Twitch Prime as Prime Gaming - adrian_mrd
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/10/21358463/amazon-twitch-prime-gaming-rebrand
======
kencausey
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24111114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24111114)

